# Eyelash extensions and Microdermabrasion



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good place to get eyelash extensions and also microdermabrasion?
I have a colleague who has just moved to Dubai and would like some false eyelashes and also like to try out microdermabrasion! I haven't done either, so if anybody has any personal recommendations, would highly appreciate it!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm quite keen on trying out microdermabrasion as well but despite knowing a few places that offers this, I'm reluctant to try until, just like yourself, someone can make a personal recommendation. I do have a few (light) acne scars that I would love to get rid off but definitely do not want to run the risk of going to a dodgy dermatologist, who might end up making things worse.


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Kaya clinic is a good place for microdermabrasion. Their skin care services are reliable and this I say thru my personal experience. Not sure if they do eye lash extensions. They have 2 clinics, 1 at Jumerah and other next to Lamcy Plaza. Their contact numbers are 04 3369081/82 and 04 3499558.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Woman!


----------



## SAHM (Nov 30, 2010)

Eyelash extensions are done at Sisters Beauty lounge in Dubai Mall.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SAHM said:


> Eyelash extensions are done at Sisters Beauty lounge in Dubai Mall.


That's true. Also at their original Village Mall branch,but I haven't recommended it as a friend had a poor experience with eyelash extentions there.
-


----------



## SAHM (Nov 30, 2010)

Eyelash extensions in Dubai is a total rip off. They charge about dhs600. I had mine done in Manila for the equivalent of dhs75. In Bangkok they charge about dhs60+.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

They are apparently very cheap in Bahrain so this colleague seems to think that they would be reasonable out here too. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There's a feature in this month's What's on about eyelash extensions at Sister's Beauty Lounge. The overall verdict is that the person would have them done again, though it appears that people's reaction to them were varied though on the whole, it appeared that it was apparent that the lashes were fake.


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Authentic Angels in Karama (behind day to day supermarket) do eyelash extensions for 150dhs and they are really good. The salon isn't the classiest place ever but its good and cheap 0504983750 to book in


----------



## SAHM (Nov 30, 2010)

rebeccatess said:


> Authentic Angels in Karama (behind day to day supermarket) do eyelash extensions for 150dhs and they are really good. The salon isn't the classiest place ever but its good and cheap 0504983750 to book in


Thats great! I actually drive to karama just for my eyebrows as I havent found anyone who does it as well as the lady working at Pretty Lady salon. Will give Authentic Angels a go for my eyelashes.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I had to google the term "microdermabrasion" as I never heard about it until now.

So it sounds quite interesting. But it seems that this is a sort of exfoliation right ?

So tell me you girls who went through the procedure, did your hubbies notice any difference ? If not that might NOT be good after all 

Can you imagine you go through that procedure to rejuvenate your skin and then you folks put that "cement" called make up on top...there is no way whatsoever your hubbies will notice HAHAH

Jokes aside, I am looking for a good dermatologist...any references would be greatly appreciated. I might go to India to visit some places and would not bother to stop by in a clinic there as well.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I might give Kaya Skin Clinic a try at some point; I've got some mild acne scars, which (on top of the lovely adult acne that I suffer from!), do not seem to want to shift. Will post here if I notice a difference afterwards.


----------

